#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  OFM (Oil Field Management) Software

## samir almuharib

Any body can share OFM (oil field management) Software? Thanks in advance. kp2@telus.net

See More: OFM (Oil Field Management) Software

----------


## TRONALD2010

Hi, Samir

I have OFM 2009 Beta Version. Its excellent. You are interesred on it. Send me your email in order to give you the link in my server account for downloading. The folder is moderate heavy 300 mbytes aprox.

----------


## samir almuharib

Thank you for the help. My e-mail address is kp2@telus.net. Please send all the information which I need to know to install the software successfully. Thanks again.
Samir

----------


## aliwa_81

> Hi, Samir
> 
> I have OFM 2009 Beta Version. Its excellent. You are interesred on it. Send me your email in order to give you the link in my server account for downloading. The folder is moderate heavy 300 mbytes aprox.



thanx broter    plz send me the lionk to my email address   aliwa2012@MAIL.RU

----------


## aliwa_81

> Hi, Samir
> 
> I have OFM 2009 Beta Version. Its excellent. You are interesred on it. Send me your email in order to give you the link in my server account for downloading. The folder is moderate heavy 300 mbytes aprox.



thanx broter    plz send me the lionk to my email address   aliwa2012@MAIL.RU

----------


## alwalhan003

thanx brother plz send the link to my e-mail address alwalhan_004@yahoo.com

----------


## amir malik

Thanks in advance Dear TRONALD!
please send link to my Id  amirmalik879@gmail.com

----------


## amir malik

Thanks in advance Dear TRONALD!
please send link to my Id  amirmalik879@gmail.com

----------


## jeetu

plz brother, send the link of OFM to my mail id jtu2010@gmail.com

----------


## omar2010

Tronald could you send me the link of OFM, my email is adrmario@hotmail.com

thanks in advance

Omar

----------


## badsha

common guyz, everyone has ofm and it is already available on google...

let me help u here 

try on google and search *ofm 2012 4shared*

----------


## abdulghaffar

> common guyz, everyone has ofm and it is already available on google...
> 
> let me help u here 
> 
> try on google and search *ofm 2012 4shared*



Where ?!! please send to my email (npn.pnp63@gmail.com)

----------


## badsha

here is the link



remove....See More: OFM (Oil Field Management) Software

----------


## abdulghaffar

but without c----k

----------


## badsha

----- is inside,  why dont u download it first?

----------


## abdulghaffar

sorry, because i have file with same name but without ------ ,
now i am downloading the file
Thank you

----------


## suresh.upes11

Tronald Brother, could you send me the link of OFM, my email is suresh.upes11@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## TRONALD2010

Hi..suresh.upes11..as soon as possible i will send you the ofm 2009. This version is the beta and has a lic file. All the features are active for all the necessaries workflow. I use this version in my pc. I create my ofm projects and workspace, calculated variables, squema table, maps, wellbore, logs, analysis and report without problem. You dont need -------- for instaling only the lic file.

----------


## madil529

thanks brother in advance
kindly send this software at muhammadadilfarooq@gmail.com

----------


## Syed Sher Ali

Kindly send me the link on wsoft09@yahoo.com please
Thanks

----------


## kaspra

You can get it on lavteam site
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kaspra

You can get it on lavteam site
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orlandospi

kindly send this software at orlandoospi@gmail.com

----------


## jeetu

Tronald Brother, could you send me the link of OFM, my email is jtu2020@gmail.com

----------


## orlandospi

Thanks in advance Dear TRONALD!


please send link to my Id orlandoospi@gmail.comSee More: OFM (Oil Field Management) Software

----------


## khamehchi

thanx brother plz send the link to my e-mail address ehkhchi@gmail.com

----------


## fered

Hello forum. OFM 2018 with med is available now. I want to exchange it with other software. tnudefski#gmail.com

----------


## fered

Hello forum. OFM 2018 with med is available now.
Also, Some new software like Petrel 2018, Move 2018, Geolog 2018, Techlog 2018, DS petrophysics 2018, Paradigm 2018,
Petrolog, HSR 10.4, RMS 11, JewelSuite 7, Openflow, Jason 10.4, Opendtect 6.4, landmark Suit apps ... and many seismic Software ALL in new version .... available.
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## najeebsoomro

> Any body can share OFM (oil field management) Software? Thanks in advance. kp2@telus.net



Find this software, hope this will be helpful for you in some means. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

